# The old prairie



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

So i'm sitting here watching Dancing with Wolves, and all I can think about is "I bet there is a lot of coyotes around there".

I have issues!!!!! :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol, it was on TV a couple weeks ago and my girlfriend turns to me and asks "Is that doggy a coyote?!" She's hunting dumb, but at least she's interested in it...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

It's funny how predator calling can rub off on daily life. Remember Papa at last years Super Bowl party when I was lip squeaking in that billiard ball to try to get it to go closer to the pocket?


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Suddenly I feel normal again. hahaha :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Some of my friends get on my case when I critique firearms and wildlife in shows. Speaking of Dances with wolves did you notice that they had cranes flying and geese calling. Or was it the other way around. Anyway the birds in the picture and the sound didn't match. The other thing, were you not amazed at how fast a bow and arrow knocked down a buffalo?
I also thought , nobody had ever used a predator call and they would be tripping over each other to get to you.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Dances with wolves, cool movie BUT......It's Hollywood" Not real " :wink:

Plainsman, you're in no way abnormal when it comes to being a serious coyote hunter. 
I live, eat and sleep predator hunting and it's been that way forever and well be tell the day I die. 
I mean not only do I still hunt coyotes, when I don't have anything better to do I'm in the predator hunting museum playing with things lol, now that's a sickness. :lol:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

It is pretty funny how you pick out the little details when your obsessed with hunting, those buffalo sure were dropping like flies


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> I also thought , nobody had ever used a predator call and they would be tripping over each other to get to you.


Yeah but back then it would be foolish to waist cartridges on Coyotes,back then you may need those shells to save your own hide from Indians or badguys roaming around.. I will also bet it was a long way to the nearest sportingoods store


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah but Plainsmans so tough that he wouldn't need a rifle to ward off Indians or badguys.......he'd just use his bare hands. :x And thats only if his stare didn't scare them away!! :lol:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I thought the same about saving their ammo, but they did'nt seem to mind. They were shooting in the air quite a bit. My seven year old daughter thought it was odd that the buffalo were dropping that quick. Like you said ......."Hollywood".


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I sure would like to have some of them arrows. If they knock a buffalo down that fast...imagine what they would do to a deer.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Ya, I think I'm going to have to get rid of my carbon arrows and go back to wood. That show was way too convincing.  :lol:


----------



## daruoho (Sep 28, 2006)

There would'nt be many coyotes around with that mange wolf there


----------

